
Report Indicates Pilots Followed Boeing’s Emergency Procedures - mengibar10
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/04/business/boeing-ethiopian-airlines-crash-report.html
======
HNLurker2
Paywall bypass:
[https://m.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes...](https://m.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2019%2F04%2F04%2Fbusiness%2Fboeing-
ethiopian-airlines-crash-
report.html&h=AT3Iw8S_PP7qsd6cS4jGN-4LKQr73wvzIpOeTVgHEMqjgXZnqmvBDjFno32JOyOjX8bazZgGTvGABvKRigThErSB8rC1mXRguPpWW19yErz3yphCCxt3xw&_rdr)

Edit: press continue reading

